# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Arabulucu

## bozok

*Arabulucu* 



Bazı deyimler, gerçekleri saptırmak için kullanılır. Bu iş için de medyadan yararlanılır. Israrla aynı ifadeleri okuyan, duyan insanların beynine o sözler kazınır. şartlanmaya dayalı bir algı oluşur.

Eski Finlandiya Devlet Başkanı Martti Ahtisaari başkanlığındaki bir heyet önce Diyarbakır’a geldi ve buradaki BDP temsilcileriyle görüştü. Sonra İstanbul’da Başbakan’la buluştu.

Bu heyete medyada “akil adamlar” deniyor.

İnsanların kafasında bir sorunu çözmek için uğraşan “akıllı adamlar” algısı oluşuyor. Adamların ne kadar akıllı oldukları bilinmez ama, Ahtisaari ve heyetinin gerçek misyonunu belirten bir tanımlama var:

*“Arabulucu”*.

Bir yerde arabulucu varsa, arası bulunacak iki de taraf var demektir.

Gelinen nokta ve işin özeti budur.

Kimilerine göre bu arabuluculuktan barış çıkar, kimilerine göre bu, devletin yelkenleri indirmesidir; bilemem, ama gerçek olan, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin, çözemediği bir sorun için Avrupalı bir “arabulucu”yu kabul etmiş olmasıdır.
*“Dış destekli iç sorunlarını”* çözmek için yabancı arabulucuları kabul etmekle bu ülkenin başına neler geldiğini tarihsel örnekleriyle sıralamaya kalksak, kitaplar doldurur.

Ahtisaari’nin dışında başka yabancıların da arabuluculuk için harekete geçtiğini biliyoruz. Tıpkı Bosna’da, Kosova’da, Sri Lanka’da olduğu gibi…

Ahtisaari’nin gelişini not ediniz.

Bu arabuluculuk Türkiye tarihinde bir dönüm noktasıdır. Bakınız daha neler olacak?


*Hikmet BİLü* / VATAN GZT. / 17 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*BüLüCü HEYETİ SARAYDA AğIRLADILAR!*

 

*Teröristbaşının ricasını kırmadı*
BAşBAKAN Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, bebek katili ücalan’ın “Arabuluculuk” ricasını kırmayıp kalabalık bir heyetle Türkiye’ye gelen Finlandiya eski Devlet Başkanı Marti Ahtisaari’yle Dolmabahçe Sarayı’ndaki Başbakanlık Ofisi’nde görüştü. 

*Sanki Türkiye’de iç savaş var!*
BM arabulucusu olarak gittiği her ülkenin bölünmesini sağlayan Ahtisaari, Türkiye’de de iç savaş varmış havasında. Diyarbakır’da taraf olarak gördüğü PKK’nın yandaşlarıyla görüşen Finlandiyalı, çözüm için ‘askerin de silah bırakmasını’ önerdi. 

Yugoslavya’nın parçalanmasında büyük rol oynayan, Kosova’ya “ABD bayraklı bağımsızlık” kazandıran Ahtisaari ve heyetinin Başbakan Erdoğan’la görüşmesi basına kapalı yapıldı.

*‘Bölücü’yü sarayda ağırladı*
Başbakan Erdoğan, Birleşmiş Milletler’in birçok krizde resmi arabulucu olarak görevlendirdiği ‘bölücü’ lakaplı eski Finlandiya Cumhurbaşkanı Ahtisaari başkanlığındaki heyetle Dolmabahçe’de görüştü

*Haber:* Fatih ERBOZ

Terör örgütü PKK’nın elebaşı Abdullah ücalan’ın Kürt sorununun çözümü için arabuluculuk yapmasını istediği ’bölücü’lakaplı eski Finlandiya Cumhurbaşkanı Martti Ahtisaari ve başkanlığındaki Bağımsız Türkiye Komisyonu heyeti, Diyarbakır’daki temaslarının ardından Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan tarafından da kabul edildi. Erdoğan, Ahtisaari ve beraberindeki heyetle Dolmabahçe’deki Başbakanlık Ofisi’nde dün saat 12.00’de biraraya geldi. Basının başında görüntü almasına izin verilen görüşme, bir saat sürdü. Görüşmede, Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci Egemen Bağış ile TBMM AB Uyum Komisyonu Başkanı Yaşar Yakış da hazır bulundu.

*Arabulucuya ihtiyaç yok*
Kabul öncesi üırağan Sarayı’nda Ahtisaari ile başbaşa görün Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, Ahtisaari başkanlığındaki “Bağımsız Türkiye Komisyonu” (BTK) heyetinin Türkiye ziyareti ve temaslarına özel bir anlam yüklemenin doğru olmadığını söyledi. Davutoğlu, “Bizim iç meselelerimiz için arabuluculuk gibi bir kuruma hiçbir zaman ihtiyacımız olmadı, olamaz. Bunu kabul etmemiz de söz konusu olamaz” dedi.

*Mutlaka tepki gösterilmeli*
üte yandan, bölücü heyetin temaslarına muhalefetten tepki yağdı. CHP Ordu Milletvekili Rahmi Güner, Türkiye’nin hızla bölünmeye doğru gittiği uyarısında bulunarak, “Her fırsatta Türkiye’den ayrı bir yapılanmanın sözcüsü durumunda olan Diyarbakır Belediye Başkanı’nı AB’nin akil adamlarının ziyaret etmesi düşündürücü. AKP’nin yarattığı bu zemini kullanmak istiyorlar. Toplum, cumhuriyetin tüm kurumlarını baskı ve tehditle ele geçirmek isteyenlerin amacını iyi görmeli. Mutlaka tepki konulmalı” dedi. 

*Asla kabul edilemez*
MHP Eskişehir Milletvekili Beytullah Asil de, AKP’nin sorunları ülke içinde çözmek yerine başka merkezlere havale ettiğini belirterek, “Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin bayrağı yanında başka bayraklar istenmesi sadece bir tane değil ki. Bu olumsuz davranışlar tekrarlanmak isteniyor. AKP iktidarı bu sorunları kendi çözemiyor, anlaşılan budur. İçinde bulunduğumuz duruma Türk milleti adına üzülüyorum. Türk milleti için böyle bir olay kabul edilemez. Artık Allah bunu yapanları ıslah etsin” şeklinde konuştu. 

Başbakan Erdoğan, Eski Finlandiya Cumhurbaşkanı Martti Ahtisaari başkanlığındaki Bağımsız Türkiye Komisyonu heyetini Dolmabahçe’de kabul etti.

*Mengü: Bu ziyaret iyi niyetli değil*
CHP Manisa Milletvekili şahin Mengü, Bağımsız Türkiye Komisyonu heyetinin temaslarını sert bir dille eleştirdi. Mengü, yaptığı açıklamada, şunları kaydetti: “BOP eş başkanı olarak Diyarbakır’ı merkez tarif ederseniz ondan sonra eski bir Nobel ödüllü Cumhurbaşkanı Diyarbakır’ı ziyaret eder. ülkemizde elbette seyahat özgürlüğü var ama bu iyi niyetli mi, tüm bu söylemleri toplarsanız ne diyeceksiniz? Bu ziyaretin iyi niyetli olmadığı açık. Başkent Ankara dururken neden Diyarbakır seçiliyor? şimdi eğitimde boykot gündeme getiriliyor. Burada amaç belli.” Kürt ayrılıkçılarının artık azınlık kelimesi kullanmadıklarını ve bunun yerine halk kelimesini anayasaya sokmak istediklerini belirten Mengü, “Kürt halkı yok demiyoruz. Ancak ısrarla anayasaya Kürt halkı ibaresi sokmak istemelerinin altında uluslararası anlaşmalarda plebisit ile ilgili geçen terimler yatıyor. Gerek BM’nin anlaşmalarına bakıldığında, gerekse AB’nin Paris antlaşmasına bakıldığında kendi kaderini belirleme hakkı halklara verilmiştir. Burada söz konusu olan terminolojik olarak halk kelimesinin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti anayasasına sokulmak istenmesidir” dedi.

*Türkiye oyunla karşı karşıya*
“İşte o zaman kendi kaderini tayin kararı elde edilecektir” uyarısı yapan CHP’li Mengü, sözlerini şöyle tamamladı: “Türkiye 2003 yılında Avrupa Güvenlik ve İşbirliği antlaşmasındaki maddeye muhalefet şerhi konmuş olsa da Türkiye’ye anayasaya halk kavramı girdikten sonra bunu dikte edebileceklerdir. Türkiye çok büyük bir oyunla karşı karşıya. Bugün önce TSK yıpratılmıştır. TSK’yı savunanlar darbeci değildir. Hangi AB ülkesinde orduya laf ediliyor? İngiliz ordusunu gidin yıpratın, Fransız ordusunu yıpratın izin verilecek mi? Elbette hayır. Bu nedenle Türkiye tüm bu toplamda çok büyük bir oyunla karşı karşıya olduğunu bilsin. Bu açıklamalar ışığında Diyarbakır’a gerçekleştirilen Akil adam ziyaretinin de anlamı zaten ortaya çıkacaktır. Eğer Diyarbakır BOP’un merkezi derseniz adamlar da gider.” 


17/09/2010 - 09:22:31 / *YENİüAğ*

----------


## bozok

**(S)Akil Adamlar*



Başkalarının eylediğini değil de söylediğini yapma alışkanlığı hemen her davranışımıza fena halde yerleşmiş durumda. 

Muştuyu gazeteden okudum!

“ücalan’ın arabuluculuk yapmasını istediği Ahtisaari, Kürt sorunu ve AB süreci için temaslarda bulundu

*‘Akil adamlar’ Diyarbakır’da*

DİYARBAKIR (Cumhuriyet Bürosu) - Terör örgütü PKK lideri Abdullah ücalan’ın Kürt sorununun çözümü için arabuluculuk yapmasını istediği eski Finlandiya Cumhurbaşkanı Nobel Barış üdülü sahibi Martti Ahtisaari’nin başkanlığındaki heyet, dün Diyarbakır’da Vali Mustafa Toprak, Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Osman Baydemir, DTK eşbaşkanları Ahmet Türk ve Aysel Tuğluk ile görüştü.” (……)

*Nobel onaylı Fin Ahtisari ve yanına iliştirilen “eski” sıfatlı iki hariciyeci (biri İspanyol, diğeri Avusturyalı) eşdeğerlerinin pek çoğunun yaptığı gibi Türkiye’ye gelir gelmez Diyarbakır’a koşturmuşlar.*

İlginç olan “meşe ağacının dalı” ile başlayan ve burada paylaşılamayacak kabalıkta sözcüklerle süren; belleklerden hiç silinmeyecek sözün sahibi de olan bir seçilmiş akil adamların ilk durağı olmuş.
Akil ile sakil! İlginç bir buluşma olmuş!

Anlı, şanlı akillerin oturup da konuşmak için seçecekleri insanların sakil olmaması için olabildiğince özenli olması gerekmez miydi soracak oldum kendime. Hemen vazgeçtim! *Onbinlerin ölümünden sorumlu birinin önerisi ile yola çıkacak kadar yolunu yitirmiş olanlar Diyarbakır’da oturup da konuşacağı kimseyi seçerken neden özenli davranacaktı ki?* 

Asıl nedeni gözden kaçırıp da olayın güncel oyuncularıyla uğraşıp, zaman yitirmek kuşkusuz kolay ve iç boşaltmaya yardımcı bir iş olacaktır. 

Bellek yoklaması yararlı olabilir!

Birkaç ay önce Trabzon’da Sümela ayini haberleri ilişmişti gözlerimize. Sırtında “Büyük Pontus Devleti” yazılı giysili katılımcılar pek az kişinin dikkatini çekebilmişti.

*Sırada Akdamar kilisesinin ibadete açılması var! “İleri Demokrasi” kavramına katkıda bulunacak bir başka girişim olmaya adaydır.*

Bugünkü bir habere göre ise bir grup Yunan Dedeağaç’tan yola çıkmaya hazırlanmaktaymış. İstanbul’un tarihi ve turistik yerlerini gezmekle kalmayacakları anlaşılıyor. Gelmişken Ayasofya’da ibadet etmeyi düşünmekteymişler. Başarıp başaramayacakları ayrı bir sorundur ama böyle bir şeyi akıllarına bile getirebiliyor oluşları yeterince anlamlı sayılmalıdır.

Diğer yandan, Heybeliada Ruhban Okulu sorunu da kabak tadı verme noktasına gelmiştir. 

*Bir yandan akil ve sakil adamların işbirliği ile kotarılmaya çalışılan siyasi işler diğer yandan da dinsel etkinlik kisveli maskaralıkların eş zamanlı olarak sergileniyor oluşu sıradan bir rastlantı sayılabilir mi?* 

Bugünkü bir başka gelişmeye göre mayınlı saldırıda 10 yurttaşımız yaşamını yitirmiş. Sanılanın tersine bu türden terörist girişimler akil ve sakil adamların işini zorlaştırmayacaktır. *Son zamanlarda yaygınlaştığı ve yerleşikleştiği üzere silahlı eylemler siyasi girişimleri destekleyen bir payandaya dönüşmüş durumdadır*.

Süreç başladığı gibi yürüyecektir.



*Ceyhun BALCI* / AüIK İSTİHBARAT / 16 Eylül 2010

*(*Sakil:* (Sıklet. den) Ağır, can sıkan, sıkıcı. üirkin kaba. / bozok)

----------


## bozok

*Kosova ve Kürdistan* 


_(Foto: Bozok)_


AKİL ADAMLARIN DA Diyarbakır’a gitmiş olması hayra alamet değildir.

Kim bu “bilgeler”?


Türkiye’nin AB’ye üyelik sürecine destek vermek üzere kurulan “Bağımsız Türkiye Komisyonu”na böyle deniyor. Bu deyim ilk kez ortaya çıkmış değil. Uluslararası politikada netameli sorunlar için oluşturulan ve güven izlenimi yaratması istenen özel komisyonlara medya dilinde genellikle bu ad veriliyor ki, kimse o seçkin kişilerin iyi niyetinden ve tarafsızlığından kuşku duymasın. Kurucular şunlar: Bu çeşit etknliklerde adı çok geçen Açık Toplum Vakfı ile İngiltere’nin çok bilinen tanıtım ve kültür kuruluşu British Council. İspanya’nın eski Dışişleri Bakanı, Avusturya’nın eski Dışişleri Müsteşarı bu komisyonun üyesi. Başkanı da, Finlandiya’nın eski Cumhurbaşkanı Martti Ahtisaari.


Bu son ismi Sırplar duyunca hemen “Aman dikkat, Kosova’yı bizden koparan adam” diyeceklerdir.

Kosova’nın bağımsız devlet olması bizleri çok sevindirdiği zaman da “üok sevinmeyin, sizin başınıza da buna benzer bir şey gelir” demişlerdi.


Aslına bakarsanız, bizim sevincimiz ya da endişemiz bir yana, eski Yugoslavya’nın didiklenip parça parça edilmesi, aslında insanlık tarihinin en düşündürücü olaylarından biridir. Elbet vebali en başta Tito sonrasının yöneticilerinde olan bir olay ama Batı dünyasının o konuya nasıl eğilip kendi amaçları için nasıl çalıştığı asla unutulamaz. Zaman zaman, oradan kopan cumhuriyetlerin özellikle çeşitli spor dallarındaki başarılarıyla gündeme geldikçe, olaydan çıkarılabilecek acı dersler kolay kolay unutulmuyor.

Hem akıllı hem bilge adamların vali ziyaretiyle başlayan Diyarbakır temasları belediye başkanından sonra “Demokratik Toplum Kongresi” eşbaşkanlarıyla devam etmiş. Kısacası, yavaş yavaş biçimlenmeye ve kurumsallaşmaya dönüşen “özerklik” akımının gelecekteki yürütme ve yasama kuruluşları da Kosova mimarlarınca tanınmış oluyor.


Bu tür gelişmeler karşısında, AB kapısı önünde bekleyen Türkiye’nin önündeki siyasal engeller arasına Kıbrıs’tan sonra bir de Güneydoğu özerkliğinin de konacağını söylemek pek yanlış olmaz. Kendi “ulus-devlet”lerini kurduktan sonra büyük rahatlık ve güvenle belirli bir uygarlık temeline dayalı “kıta devleti” peşinde koşanların onlardan alınma ilkelerle kurulmuş bir Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ni nereye sürüklemek istedikleri gerçekten ilginç bir bilmecedir.

Akıllarında bir “Kürdistan Cumhuriyeti” yaratmak gibi bir son hedef varsa, kendilerini Barzani’nin yanına yollamak gerekmez mi?


*Mümtaz SOYSAL/* İLK KURşUN / 17 Eylül 2010

----------


## bozok

*KİM BU AKİL ADAMLAR*

 


17.09.2010 23:00
Referandum öncesi ülkemize sıcak para akışının artışı referandum sonucunun Batı sermayesince önceden bilindiğini gösteriyordu bize. Borsa uzmanları 12 Eylül’den çok önce yabancı yatırımcının referandumda “Evet”e yatırım yaptığını yazıp çizdiler zaten.

Kılıçdaroğlu Brüksel’e giderken, “Avrupalı siyasetçilere bizim liberallerin yalanlarını, AKP’nin gerçek yüzünü anlatacağım” diyordu.

Batı’nın AKP’ye verdiği desteği liberal aydınlar tarafından kandırılmasına bağlayabilir miyiz? Yoksa liberal aydınlara o yalanları söyleten Batı’mı?

Referandum sürecinde bir bölümünün daha önce isimlerini bile duymadığımız sanatçılar birdenbire medyada boy gösterdi, Türk halkını “Yetmez ama evet” sloganıyla “Evet” oyu kullanmaya ikna etmeye çalıştılar. 

“Yetmez ama Evet” hareketine baktığımız zaman hareketin arkasında Soros’un kurduğu Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nden ve AB fonlarından beslenen aydınları görüyoruz.

üzellikle Bilgi, Sabancı ve Boğaziçi üniversitelerinde yuvalanmış olan Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’de görev yapmış isimlere baktığımızda aralarında AKP’ye destek vermeyen, cemaate sıcak bakmayan tek bir isim bile görmek mümkün değil.

İşte Açık Toplum Enstitü’sü için çalışmış, ya da çalışmakta olan bazı isimler:

*Can Paker* (TESEV YK Bşk, Canan Barlas’ın ağabeyi, Mehmet Barlas’ın kayın biraderi)
*Salim Uslu* (HAK-İş Konfederasyonu Başkanı)
*Eser Karakaş* (Bahçeşehir ü. üğr. üyesi, Star Gazetesi yazarı)
*şahin Alpay* (Zaman Gazetesi yazarı)
*Murat Belge* (Bilgi ü. üğr. üyesi, Taraf Gazetesi yazarı)
*Baskın Oran* (Ankara ü. üğr. üyesi)
*Halil Berktay* (Sabancı ü. üğr. üyesi, Taraf Gazetesi yazarı)
*Neşe Düzel* (Taraf Gazetesi yazarı)
*Eyüp Can* (Elif şafak’ın kocası, Radikal Gazetesi yeni yayın yönetmeni)
*Oğuz üzerden* (Bilgi ü. Mütevelli Hey. Baş.,)
*üstün Ergüder* (Boğaziçi ü. eski rektörü)
*Ahmet İnsel* (Galatasaray ü. üğr. üyesi, Radikal yazarı)
*Osman Kavala* (Kavala şirketler Grubu Başkanı, TESEV YK.üyesi)
*İshak Alaton* (Alarko şirketler Topluluğunun başı)

Açık Toplum Enstitü’süne hizmet eden TC vatandaşları arasında CHP’ye, ya da MHP’ye yakın tek bir isim yoktur, olması da beklenmez zaten. AB ve Soros fonları AKP’yi destekleyen işte bu dinci ve liberal zevata, ya da yakınlarına gidiyor. Bu zevat ABD ve AB çıkarları doğrultusunda AKP’yi destekliyor, diğer bir ifadeyle, AB ve ABD’nin maşası olarak görev yapıyorlar.

Referandumda anayasa değişikliklerinin kabul edilmesinin hemen ertesinde Nobel Barış üdülü sahibi Finlandiya eski cumhurbaşkanı *Martti Ahtisaari Açık Toplum Enstitüsü’nün organizasyonuyla Türkiye'ye geldi, Diyarbakır'da sivil toplum kuruluşları, Osman Baydemir, Ahmet Türk ve Aysel Tuğluk ile görüştükten sonra Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ile de görüştü*.

Ahtisahari, Abdullah ücalan’ın Kürt sorununun çözümü için kurulmasını önerdiği "Akil adamlar" grubuna önerdiği, PKK taleplerine sıcak bakan bir isim.

Bu akil adamın bilinen en büyük başarısı(!) ara buluculuk üstlendiği tüm ülkelerin bölünmüş olması. 

Ahtisaari’nin tek bir reçetesi var: Bölmek. Bu gerçeğe bir yazarımız dikkat çekmiş. Bu yazar ulusalcı bir yazar değil, yandaş Sabah Gazetesi’nin köşe yazarlarından Erdal şafak. Yandaş yazarlar bile olan biteni görmek zorunda kalıyorlar artık. 

Her şey açık seçik ortada, Batı açıkça, “biz sizi bölmek istiyoruz” diyor, bölmek için de dincileri ve liberalleri kullanıyor. Kimsenin kimseyi yanlış bilgilendirdiği, kimsenin kimseyi kandırdığı yok. Oyun son derece açık ve dürüstçe oynanıyor.

*Sadece biz Türkler kafamızı kuma sokmuşuz o kadar.* 


*A. Metin Akpınar*
Odatv.com

----------

